# How many bottles do you have?



## Hooked (26/9/17)

Just curious ... how many bottles of juice do you have, whether or not you're vaping all of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (26/9/17)

8 to 10 in the fridge which I am currently vaping on, and another 14 or so in the cupboard steeping - All DIY'd juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (26/9/17)

~40 give or take... will need to do a count (and clear some stock out )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (26/9/17)

23 juices and 20 testers on my desk, 47 in the steeping cupboard.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/9/17)

Lawrence A said:


> 8 to 10 in the fridge which I am currently vaping on, and another 14 or so in the cupboard steeping - All DIY'd juices.


Is one supposed to keep them in the fridge?? I've got mine in a cupboard. Is this not good enough?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (26/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Is one supposed to keep them in the fridge?? I've got mine in a cupboard. Is this not good enough?


To be honest, I am not 100% sure - I've just always kept the juices I am vaping on in the fridge, and the ones that are steeping in the cupboard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

I have a large collection of 39 juices, and i dont have them in a fridge. I also want to know if they need to be stored in the fridge. Some i vape often and others not so much but i still enjoy a drip with them once in a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

Maybe some of the "stigter members - calling on @Silver ,@Andre ,@Rob Fisher ,@Christos @shaunnadan or even a mixer like @Oupa ,@Tanja and @KZOR " can weight in on the fridge thing as i am now curious about it also. the only benefits i can see from keeping juices in a fridge is to keep the nicotine from going off and if you vape it straight out of the fridge it might be a bit thick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (26/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Maybe some of the "stigter members - calling on @Silver ,@Andre ,@Rob Fisher ,@Christos @shaunnadan or even a mixer like @Oupa ,@Tanja and @KZOR " can weight in on the fridge thing as i am now curious about it also. the only benefits i can see from keeping juices in a fridge is to keep the nicotine from going off and if you vape it straight out of the fridge it might be a bit thick?


Mine doesn't last long enough... they just stand on a shelf.. but never much longer than a month or 2

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/17)

I keep my XXX in the fridge to stop it steeping because I think XXX is best fresh and not steeped. All my other juices are just in a cupboard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Is one supposed to keep them in the fridge?? I've got mine in a cupboard. Is this not good enough?





antonherbst said:


> I have a large collection of 39 juices, and i dont have them in a fridge. I also want to know if they need to be stored in the fridge. Some i vape often and others not so much but i still enjoy a drip with them once in a while.


No need to store them in a fridge. Some ingredients might crystallize. A coolish dark cupboard or drawer is more than good enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Maybe some of the "stigter members - calling on @Silver ,@Andre ,@Rob Fisher ,@Christos @shaunnadan or even a mixer like @Oupa ,@Tanja and @KZOR " can weight in on the fridge thing as i am now curious about it also. the only benefits i can see from keeping juices in a fridge is to keep the nicotine from going off and if you vape it straight out of the fridge it might be a bit thick?



Hi @antonherbst 
I dont keep ready made juices in the fridge. As @Andre says above, a dark cool cupboard.
Have not had any problems with this method of storage and i sometimes vape juices that are 2 years old and they seem fine to me. 

I do however keep my nicotine in the freezer. For my upcoming DIY adventures. Which seem to get delayed all the time....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

Andre said:


> No need to store them in a fridge. Some ingredients might crystallize. A coolish dark cupboard or drawer is more than good enough.



Thanks
An


Silver said:


> Hi @antonherbst
> I dont keep ready made juices in the fridge. As @Andre says above, a dark cool cupboard.
> Have not had any problems with this method of storage and i sometimes vape juices that are 2 years old and they seem fine to me.
> 
> I do however keep my nicotine in the freezer. For my upcoming DIY adventures. Which seem to get delayed all the time....



Thanks @Silver for the info and we need to make a plan for your DIY to happen. I thought as much with the nicotine. I do however keep my juices on top of a shelf in my office open to the normal day light.

I am also in the process of getting DIY stuffs and have tried to delay it but @hands got me over that edge at vapecon so i now just need to top up my concentrates ,PG/VG and Mix bottles. I have about a R400 outstanding list of goodies to get then i can start with my juice mixes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (26/9/17)

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/refrigerating-e-liquid-ok.281520/

I think it was reading through the above thread that got me storing my juices in the fridge. A lot of varying opinions on the matter though. To be honest I have not noted any ill effects from having them refrigerated, however having done it from day 1, I don't have anything to compare this to, so not necessarily saying it is the way to go, or not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (26/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Maybe some of the "stigter members - calling on @Silver ,@Andre ,@Rob Fisher ,@Christos @shaunnadan or even a mixer like @Oupa ,@Tanja and @KZOR " can weight in on the fridge thing as i am now curious about it also. the only benefits i can see from keeping juices in a fridge is to keep the nicotine from going off and if you vape it straight out of the fridge it might be a bit thick?


Ive had nicotine for over 3 years and its still fine.

Dark cuboard does the job for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dwaindonovan (26/9/17)

Lawrence A said:


> 8 to 10 in the fridge which I am currently vaping on, and another 14 or so in the cupboard steeping - All DIY'd juices.


Why the fridge?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dwaindonovan (26/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Just curious ... how many bottles of juice do you have, whether or not you're vaping all of them.





Hooked said:


> Just curious ... how many bottles of juice do you have, whether or not you're vaping all of them.




u


Hooked said:


> Just curious ... how many bottles of juice do you have, whether or not you're vaping all of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dwaindonovan (26/9/17)

That's my humble collection...Can anyone see what's missing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (26/9/17)

So these are the ones in use at the moment...

And the ones in the cupboard are steeping...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dwaindonovan (26/9/17)

Tanja said:


> So these are the ones in use at the moment...
> 
> And the ones in the cupboard are steeping...
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

Dwaindonovan said:


> That's my humble collection...Can anyone see what's missing?



Nice collection @Dwaindonovan 
Not sure whats missing, batteries and charger perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

Tanja said:


> So these are the ones in use at the moment...
> 
> And the ones in the cupboard are steeping...
> 
> ...



So neat and organised @Tanja !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine (26/9/17)

I have about 40 bottles, mostly 100ml or 120 ml. All kept in the rear end of a cool, dark cupboard.

Never had an issue in a year of DIY. I would use a fridge, only if I lived in Mozambique or kept the juice in a North facing room in summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (26/9/17)

TheV said:


> ~40 give or take... will need to do a count (and clear some stock out )


I have 25 steeping and 30 vaping:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

TheV said:


> I have 25 steeping and 30 vaping:



Nicely organised @TheV !

A bottle batallion!

Reminds me of Cadets at school. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

Silver said:


> Nice collection @Dwaindonovan
> Not sure whats missing, batteries and charger perhaps?



At @Silver and @Dwaindonovan 

I know whats missing in this picture. 

A REO and a sxk billet box. That means coiling wire, wick, drilbits and some pliers mainly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (26/9/17)

Silver said:


> Nicely organised @TheV !
> 
> A bottle batallion!
> 
> Reminds me of Cadets at school. Hehe


Thanks 
The big question is how long can I keep it this organized¿

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (8/10/17)

Dwaindonovan said:


> That's my humble collection...Can anyone see what's missing?


Yep - a mug of coffee to go with them all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

